# Looking for a new call.



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm looking for a new call that would complement my other two calls. I have a LM-1 and a saunders traffic. What do you guys think might be a good call. I have tried pretty much all brands of calls and I really like zink and Grounds.


----------



## cutmdown247 (Apr 1, 2009)

if you like zink i would look at a Money Maker. they are sweet. i have one and love it :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's kind of surprising to me that your two favorite types are Zink and Ground. I've always found those brands to be very different from each other. To each his own though.

It sounds like you've got two higher calls, seems only logical that your next one be on the deeper end. Maybe think about a Pro Super Mag or just a regular Super Mag. Whatever you feel comfortable with and think sounds good when you're the one putting the air through it.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

You have two higher pitched calls right now it only makes sense to go with a lower pitched or at least a medium pitched call. You could go with anything from Saunders Original to Death Row Calls Life Sentence to Greg Keats Shaman or any of your other favorite brands. I could sell you a Heartland Custom Calls, G-Force that would go nice with those calls.
It's up to you but I would definitely go with something that has a deeper tone.


----------



## goosewacker1 (Apr 8, 2009)

check out the death row calls. they are pretty awesome from what i have heard


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> It's kind of surprising to me that your two favorite types are Zink and Ground. I've always found those brands to be very different from each other. To each his own though.
> 
> It sounds like you've got two higher calls, seems only logical that your next one be on the deeper end. Maybe think about a Pro Super Mag or just a regular Super Mag. Whatever you feel comfortable with and think sounds good when you're the one putting the air through it.


I know I need a deeper call, I was thinking a tripe crown but I can't remember blowing it, if it had a very good range of volume. Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Triple Crown is definetly deeper more mellow sounding. Great sounding call. I love mine. The guts in them are awesome.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks....so remind me whats the difference between the pro mag and the pro super mag? Thanks


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you mean super mag and pro super mag. The super mag is the poly version and pro super mag is acrylic


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

The main difference between the super mag and pro super mag is that the insert is longer on the pro super mag. You can get either in acrylic too.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

So basically I can tune on deeper than the other? I have not had a grounds in my hands in quite sometime...Sorry


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want a nice deep mellow call, i would go with a hedge pro super mag, with the TC gut!


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

you must remember wood swells and contracts from the weather and that is somthing to consider when thinking of wood. It has a very unique sound but it can also crack over time from the weather. Just a thought to think about.


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

DRC Life Sentence or the C&S Custom Calls Prophet or Disciple.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I love my pro super mag, tried the triple crown but I thought that the pro super mag sounded just as good if not better.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Good to hear! I guess I've got to go test them all out again. Problem is no one around here carries enough call brands to try them all at the same time and compare.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out one of the new Grounds Super Thangs,defiantly a deeper ranged call,would compliment your Traffic and LM-1 nicely.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Super thang? Never heard of one my bros got a real thang but thats pretty high pitch call.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Blueman said:


> Super thang? Never heard of one my bros got a real thang but thats pretty high pitch call.


http://timgrounds.com/

The super thangs are the 5th picture down from the top, I haven't had a chance to blow one but I heard they are pretty sweet.

I have a Pro Super Mag, a real thang, and my dad has a Super Mag. The only difference between the Pro and Super is that the Pro has a longer insert. Both calls are sweet, and can be tuned the same IMO. The triple crown is basically a Pro Super Mag with Triple Crown guts in it and it has all the extra engraving's in it. I haven't blown a legit triple crown but I took the Triple crown guts from my real thang and put them in my Pro and it runs alot better, and is pretty sweet.


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

got a DRC life sentence this fall. a little harder to blow but sounds great.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Blueman said:


> Super thang? Never heard of one my bros got a real thang but thats pretty high pitch call.


I just got one in a trade in Electric Blue and it is freaking amazing,flat out rocks,great low end but can also get high as well.It's a Real Thang barrel with a Super Mag insert,fast and nasty.  
I will try and post a pic of my call.

Here is a pic of the one I got,sweet call,fast ,loud,and straight spits feathers!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Thats a good looken call.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

bobberboy said:


> Thats a good looken call.


And it sounds twice as good as it looks.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

give the new GK Xtreme Honker a try..its a super awesome call extremely fast, very loud and really goosey...its available only through Dakota Decoy!


----------



## jasonpaul (Apr 6, 2009)

YOU COULD LOOK AT THE LINE OF WING LOCK CALLS I HAVE SEVERAL AND LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I would suggest the Woods Gander Lander short reed. Made out of solid wood it has a beautiful deep sound without the "ping" of some acrylic and molded calls have. I find the volume control quite easy. It does require some air pressure, but it is well worth it in my opinion. You can check them out at www.layoutlanyard.com


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I got a DRC Life Sentence last summer. I would say it's a medium range call, its not as high pitched as a real thang but it could be a lot goosier. I'm gonna buy the super thang or pro super mag as a compliment to my DRC


----------



## Krol (Jun 14, 2008)

Look into the Mac Island line of calls, lots of new calls coming out and great guy to work with!!!


----------



## dbltap1 (Feb 1, 2008)

If you are looking for a call with a lot of bottom end and you are comfortable with Grounds and Saunders, I would look at either:

Saunders:
Red Zone in hedge
Original (especially over water, soooooo mellow)

Grounds:
TC in hedge
Super Thang in maple
PSM with TC guts

You don't have to get the wood calls, I just like wood for the bottom end a little more

I have all of the above calls (plus a whole lot more) and (as of now) this year on my goose lanyard will be the Red Zone, Super Thang, TC, Traffic and my Shore Thing. (or maybe my Heavy, PSM, Hess or Half Breed)

On my duck lanyard I always carry one goose call and right now it will either be my acrylic Super Thang or my maple Super Thang. That call can flat out do it all. (the only call that can push either off of my duck lanyard would be my Red Zone. It can do it all too)


----------

